# Reptiles in East Timor.



## Rossagon (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey guys heres another one. Did a trip to east Timor for Work last year and managed to go around and catch a few things. Got some photos for ya. Love the Tokay geckos, and i can tell you that they give a decent bite!!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

That Tokay Gecko is beautiful. The blue on it is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

There nice Rossagon like the second pic.


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 26, 2005)

I can tell you that the locals do not like snakes one bit in East Timor. I caught this one under a stack of pallets in Dili. I caught a few others around the place but don't have pictures. They have a large variety of snakes up there. alot of white lipped vipers, you can see them all over the roads at night and in a lot of buildings outside of town. You can usually see these little green blobs way up in the rafters, which almost always turns out to be a WLV coiled up.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't they get the white lipped pythons over there. (a type of water python i THINK)?


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah dude, they get white lipped pythons down the southern coast. Aparantly they get green trees as well, but im not certain on that. They get all sorts of wonderful stuff up there. theyve got Retics as well, coming across from Indo and West Timor. Saw a few nice little elapids around as well. Cacophis sp and the like. The macklots are everywhere up there. They are a member of the Childrens group. Liasis sp.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2005)

I had no idea they got retics in Timor. There ya go, you learn something new everyday. Well I did anyway.


----------



## thals (Apr 26, 2005)

luv the tokay gecks  ...very nice pics Rossagon


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 26, 2005)

very nice pics Rossagon. Love the tokay.


----------

